# our Bank holliday beach trip



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum got her dream car the FIAT Multiple AKA the ugly bug car. Well this was her first proper run as we took her and the dog to ST Andrews to meet my brother and his girlfriend(Laura-Ann with Muffin and Totts) and their flat mate Graeme on their trip to the beach. she did very well, the girls got to sit in the back with my and the boor filled with all the junk like towels, lunch, change of cloths, kites, and Innes' spade and buckets.

































Jim(stepdad) had the greatest success flying his kite









Where as Haig and Graeme struggled with theirs

























but they eventually got it up

















but not as high and Jim's lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like fun! The pics look great! My fav would be the running pics with the ball, they all look so happy.  What breed do you think the larger black and tan dog is?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we dont know, my brothers girlfriend go her a couple of years ago and has only just got her details off the first owner, it turns out she is 14 years old. w think she has a bit of bearded collie and maybe a bit of schnauzer. but we realy dont know. 

the wee one was sold to her as a jack russle but we think she has some Chihuahua and we think she has been bred from at least once. 

they have only has her two weeks and she is in heat so she cant get her out with our friends dogs as most are intact males. this was good for her as they were all bitches and the photos of her and Echo is the first time i have seen her play. she seems to like puppys as lauras mum has a cockapoo puppy and she likes playing with her. Echo is 19 months so she is still puppish so i think that whay she was playing. when she came to our house last week she spent most of the time hiding under a small table.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Cute picutres as always kendal!


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

Love the pictures, especially the ones with them playing.


----------

